# Vincolo ?



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Anybody know anything about these bikes? Check out PricePoint.com. Great looking carbon rig - Ultegra - very reasonable price - but what is this? Luciano wheels -(by Pavorotti?) ?

A Martec - rebadged?

Thanks


----------



## rrhank (Jun 27, 2005)

I double that question. I searched the web could not find anything in association with this bike/frame.
pricepoint does have a steal of a price. are these sette made?


----------



## matter (Oct 24, 2005)

The only thing I found was that Vincolo frames come from New Zealand. If I remember correctly they started making frames in the 70's. But other than that I haven't found anything. It looks like a smokin deal - but buying a bike online without seeing it or riding it is sketchy. It would be nice to hear from someone who has first hand knowledge.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

It is probably on older name that someone who wanted to put out bought the rights to use the name very cheaply. My bike which I picked up on bikesdirect is a "Kennet" It is an old English name going back to the 60's or easrly 70's.Basically the frame was probably manufactured in the same factory with the same workers as some bettern known brands. It is always a risk buying a complete bike online. Supposedly if my frame becomes defective Kennett will replace the frame for free. Assuming they are around, or I can find them, or they answer the phone.. However I got such a good price with full Ultregra 10 speed components and Shamino R550 wheels that I was willing to take the chance. The components including the wheels are worth the entire price I paid for the bike. It is a risk I felt taking.BTW I love the bike. (Until it fails)


----------



## dc70 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Pro-Lite - Prolite Vincolo*

Ok, here is the deal with the *Pro*-Lite brand, Prolite Vincolo model, from Price Point.

Pro-Lite is a bicycle company registered to STEPHEN FENTON DBA PRO-LITE in the UNITED KINGDOM. www.Pro-Lite.net
Then there is also-

PROLITE is a bicycle company registered to True Temper Sports, Inc.
http://www.truetemper.com/

Not sure which company sells to PP, althought I'm fairly sure it is the *Pro*-Lite brand/Trademark.

Either way, Martec makes the frame, it is basically the same frame as the Kuota Khan, 
and the KHS 700. As many know, Martec or sometimes refered to as Martek, makes CF bikes and bike parts for Kuota, EPX, KHS, Look, Kestral, etc. Martec also makes high end CF tennis racquets, golf clubs, and even military equipment. A Taiwanese company selling frames and various parts to most major bicycle makers. I know that really burns the purists and aficionados...but sadly it is true. I'm not sure where the mentioned New Zealand connection comes from, although Pro-Lite has been previously linked to the Austrailian/Italian company Kuota, as mentioned above. Vincolo is not a brand, but rather a model designation. Pro-Lite is the marketed brand. 

Mine should be here in about a week. After a lot of research, I found out all the above information and that is basically the same exact frame as the Khan and it has a great gruppo to boot. The wheels are baged Luciano/Pro-Lite, and I can't figure out who actually manufactures them. Obviously it is one of the few major wheel makers. Need to do further research. 

This bike, as it is, sold by other big brand names would be anywhere from 
$3,500 to $5,000. That would be TWO of the Vincolo's for the price of 
ONE big brand name bike!

Sure, you take a slight chance buying over the internet, but today, the risk is minimal.
3-5 years ago I would have been more hesitant. I bought a Mercier from BD in 2004 and have never had a problem. Sure your not supporting the local LBS, etc...
But for savings of at least 50% it is more than worth the small risk one may take.

I will assemble it and go over every piece to make sure it is road worthy, true the wheels adjust the gearing, and get it ready for a hopefully early Spring. I hope by March perhaps to go for the first real ride. After that I will post here my thoughts and opinions on the bike and continue to do so over the break-in period. I hope it is as good as it promises to be, and should be, given the quality of all the components.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Looks nothing like a Kuota Khan!*

"Either way, Martec makes the frame, it is basically the same frame as the Kuota Khan, 
and the KHS 700."

dc70,

That bike (Vincolo) looks nothing like the Kuota Khan! Neither does the KHS 700. It may be made by Martec... but it ain't no Khan!


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

matter said:


> The only thing I found was that Vincolo frames come from New Zealand.
> 
> It would be nice to hear from someone who has first hand knowledge.


Yes, Vincolo is a NZ brand. I'm not too sure of the history, but at the moment they produce very average, off-the-taiwaneese-shelf bikes.

Paint and finish is very average: good quality without being flashy. Welds are as clean as any other Asian-made frame, componants are selected to get your attention...usually higher spec rear deralleurs where you look first, and usually a pretty crappy seatpost, bar and stem.

Overall the bikes are good, solid bikes for average riders. In my eyes they are not inspiring to look at, and the few I've test ridden are not inspiring to ride.

I believe they are designed to compete with Avanti, NZ and Aus' largest bike brand, another brand that makes a very basic bike. Vincolo and Avanti tend to hit very similar price points, usually a few hundreed NZD cheeper than a Specialized or Cervelo.

They lack the attention to detail of a Specialized, but outsell Specialized because of their lower price. If you notice the little things on a bike you may be dissapointed with a Vincolo, however if you want a nice bike at a nice price I think you'd be very happy.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dc70 (Dec 5, 2005)

"Either way, Martec makes the frame, it is basically the same frame as the Kuota Khan, 
and the KHS 700."

dc70

"That bike (Vincolo) looks nothing like the Kuota Khan! Neither does the KHS 700. It may be made by Martec... but it ain't no Khan!

*I think you were looking at the NZ Vincolo? Perhaps? That is for sure nothing like the former Khan.* - Dave

Yes, Vincolo is a NZ brand. I'm not too sure of the history, but at the moment they produce very average, off-the-taiwaneese-shelf bikes.

Paint and finish is very average: good quality without being flashy. Welds are as clean as any other Asian-made frame, componants are selected to get your attention...usually higher spec rear deralleurs where you look first, and usually a pretty crappy seatpost, bar and stem.

Overall the bikes are good, solid bikes for average riders. In my eyes they are not inspiring to look at, and the few I've test ridden are not inspiring to ride.

I believe they are designed to compete with Avanti, NZ and Aus' largest bike brand, another brand that makes a very basic bike. Vincolo and Avanti tend to hit very similar price points, usually a few hundreed NZD cheeper than a Specialized or Cervelo.

They lack the attention to detail of a Specialized, but outsell Specialized because of their lower price. If you notice the little things on a bike you may be dissapointed with a Vincolo, however if you want a nice bike at a nice price I think you'd be very happy".


Hi guys. Couple of things:

Sure, it is the same frame as the former Khan was. The down tube is a bit fatter because Kuota (and KHS) carbon wrap their tubing further when they take delivery of their Martec made frames from Tiawan. That is how they can claim to be "Italian made" by Sintema. To say that it look nothing like it is well, off. The stays are exactly the same, the top tube is the same shape, and the seat tube is the same, with aero shape at the rear. All these frames come out of the same factory from Martec. Further research on all these companies brought me to http://www.biketaiwan.com an interesting site.

Vincolo of NZ, has no connection to Pro-Lite, at least from an exhaustive trademark search of NZ, Austrailia, and the U.S. If you look at the logo of the Vincolo badged bikes from NZ, it is nothing like Pro-Lite's Prolite Vincolo model. If it were the same company the logo's would be identical. Also, The 'Prolite-Vincolo' model is just that,
a model. Vincolo is not the Brand. Pro-Lite is the Marketed brand. Price Point of the U.S.
states that the 'Brand' is Vincolo, which is mis-leading and wrong. They must not be allowed to give up that information under some type of agreement with Pro-Lite.

In fact a search of NZ Trademark's reveals no such company as Vincolo. 
So, it is not a 'Trademarked' name, therefore it can be used by other companies.
Vincolo is more than likely owned by another company in NZ and just sold under that name.

One look at the Vincolo badged NZ bike, and a look at the Pro-Lite, there is no comparison, the Pro-Lite CF is a much better looking and finished frame.
Besides all the Vincolo NZ bikes I found are aluminum. No full CF frames. At least
to my immediate knowledge. Perhaps somebody can find one. Let me know, please.

You have to remember, that a lot of bike brands are now made by Martec or some other Tiawanese companies. Then imported and sold by big bike, small companies or individuals with whatever name they slap on them. 

Email me and I will send you a picture of my bare Pro-Lite Vincolo frame, one look 
and you will know what a well made, and beautiful crafted piece of equipment it is.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info, but this is not the same frame as the Khan. The seat tubes look nothing alike! The seatstays are different as well. No way are these the same frame.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*No way it's the Khan...*



FondriestFan said:


> Thanks for the info, but this is not the same frame as the Khan. The seat tubes look nothing alike! The seatstays are different as well. No way are these the same frame.


Here's a photo of the Kuota Khan. No way it's the same as the Pro-Lite PBS Carbon aka Vincolo. Look at the picture. Just one item, look at the seat stay, headtube, top tube, etc. Nothing wrong with the Vincolo...but it ain't no Kuota Khan. 

This is not the first time I've looked at the Vincolo. On November 19, 2005 I emailed Steven Fenton @ Pro-Lite.net. regarding geometry of the frame. He responded on the 23rd. It's not the Kuota.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Not the Khan...*

More pictures of the Khan. Ain't no way! As you can see, I've been looking at the Khan for awhile.


----------



## dc70 (Dec 5, 2005)

Its the same frame. You can think whatever you may wish to....I argue to differ.

The pictures clearly tell the story. You can see the triangulation of the top tube, 
the down tube, and both stays. In PP's photo, you can't really see the angles of the tubing. But in this photo you can see it more clearly. 

Dave


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Not the Khan...*



dc70 said:


> Its the same frame. You can think whatever you may wish to....I argue to differ.
> 
> The pictures clearly tell the story. You can see the triangulation of the top tube,
> the down tube, and both stays. In PP's photo, you can't really see the angles of the tubing. But in this photo you can see it more clearly.
> ...


dc70, 

Are you blind? Can you see? What pictures are you looking at? 

1. The Khan has an "H" style seat stay. The Seat stays don’t come together in a wishbone or “V” and tie directly into the seat tube. Instead they travel more along the sides of the seat tube and almost go around it. (you can see the bulge in the pics above). The stays (seat and chain) on this bike just have a lot going on. They are very different shapes(not "trianglated") and the Drive side is Kevelar wrapped for support, while the off side is shaped to stay stiff (and can use a little more meat with no chain rings to deal with). Vincolo has a "wishbone stay"...it wishes it were the Khan!

2. The Khan has a double barrel head tube that puffs out for rigidity...and looks cool doing it. Vincolo has plain cylinder head tube.

3. The Khans' Seat Tube is large and stout. Starting at the sizable Bottom bracket area, it has a dent for the rear wheel to snuggle in to, but stays large all the way up (which is why you have a very large 30.1 seat post). The Vincolo has a shark fin seat tube with a 27.2 diameter seatpost.

4. On to the Top tube… It houses the rear brake cable...Internally. Vincolo has externally routed brake cable.

Look at the pictures.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*The pictures clearly tell the story...*

Dave[/QUOTE]*"The pictures clearly tell the story."*


----------



## bennyjamin (Mar 3, 2006)

*just wondering*

I saw this bike on pricepoint for around $1100 this weekend, I was wondering if anyone came to any kind of consesus on the quality of the bike, I am tempted by the components, as this would be my first road bike.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Vincolo ...*

= veloraza = cytek= piave? yes no?


----------



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

Vincolo is indeed a brand. Here is a bike shop in New Zealand that carries them http://www.pedalpushers.co.nz/bikes.php. I called price point and the way they explain it is that Vincolo bought a bunch of pro-lite frames, they couldn't actually afford the purchase so they resold them to places like price point. They obviously branded the frames before they resold, which is why you see the Vincolo name on the frame, but these are indeed pro lite frames. The price point rep says they have a hard time dealing with pro-lite, b/c pro-lite is not happy that places like price point ended up with the frames. I hope this helps clear some things up.


----------

